# Dojo Loach



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

so i am picking up my new tank tomorrow, a 56 gal cube, and i am gonna put my ctenopomas and dojo loach in there. i am getting my loach a couple of buddies. (yes, i know they get big, that i why i went for the cube tank- it's got more room to play) i know they should be kept in groups and so i have been researching their group dynamic. in my research i have found that many websites claim them to be carnivorous, while others claim them to be omnivores. my loach eats anything, but knowing that am i feeding him the wrong food? his diet is freeze dried brine shrimp, tetracolor flakes, shrimp pellets, and occasional treats of bloodworms.


----------

